# Airport Extreme Card and Netgear Router



## jacksog500uk (Mar 6, 2007)

I recently purchased a 2nd hand imac g4 1ghz, 768mb ram,  running OSX v10.2.8 and purchased an Airport Extreme card which is running v3.1.1 to connect wirelessly to my netgear dg834gt router and modem on Sky broadband.

The card picks up my wireless network (shows the SSID and full signal strength) but I cannot access the internet (server not found error when opening safari). The DHCP settings do not appear to pick up the netgear routers IP address automatically. The router is set to broadcast both SSID and the IP address and I have also set up the Airport card within the router with it's MAC address.  I have spent a week trying everything to get it running and have run out of ideas. My only thought is that the encryption used is WPA-PSK and wondered whether the versions I am running support this encryption. I do not want to use WEP encryption as my laptop and other PCs are all set to use WPA. Incidentally I have connect the imac via ethernet cable to router and that works OK (this is not viable as imac is in an office in the garden). I then entered the TCP/IP information manually based on the ethernet connection and it did not work wirelessly. This is my first foray into the world of Apple having moved from the dark side ! I thought wireless set up would be nice and simple. Any thoughts or help appreciated. Thanks - Graham


----------



## powermac (Mar 6, 2007)

Have you tried to set-up a unsecured network just to see if the Mac could connect? 
Also, I read some where, that for some networks, put a "$" in front of the password, although not sure in your case it may work, worth a try.


----------



## jacksog500uk (Mar 6, 2007)

Yep I tried turning security off and it still didn't connect to internet. I also tried inputting a $ sign and using 0x as suggested by apples own support forum but I think these only work for WEP encryption. I'm going to upgrade to OSx Tiger and also install latest Airport software to see if that helps. In the meantime I'll have to buy a 20 metre ethernet cable and run it to the mac and then once new osx installed I'll try again wirelessly. Any other suggestions appreciated of course. I reckon the problem could be a setting on the Netgear router or that its not compatible for wireless connection to apple extreme card.  Hopefully I don't need to buy an airport base station as well as seems pointless when I have a router that seems to work OK with windows based PC's and should work with macs. Thanks.


----------

